# What New Age Z-List Celebrity Words Get on Your T1ts?



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Little bit of a word rant here and hoping its not just me getting annoyed and want to hit all these Z-List wannabe celeb douchebags. 

So in attempt to laugh it off and see other points of view I'll start.

Words I detest and would happily do a stint in the nick for hitting people using these words are as follows:

Well Jel
Boss
Reem'
Lush
Babe 

There are others but I cringe when I hear these and now "Society" is using them......

Get a load off your chest and put down your point of view and any words that get on your moobs.

*Disclaimer - This thread is open to girls too, so feel free to add your two pence and I'll try not to PM you pictures of me in the mirror.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

One that boils my p!ss is when they're asked a question and they start the answer with "OK......"


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> One that boils my p!ss is when they're asked a question and they start the answer with "OK......"


HAHA Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just going to go for the blanket:

ALL OF THEM!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

my brother used to use one and it proper f*cked me off cant remember what it was though.Thing his he was 33 at the time


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

When people say " something is doable" 

Assholes at work who say

"lets touch base" 

"I'll see if i have a window avaialble"

"When we get the green light"


And something someone told me the other day, apparently the new in thing is oxygen thinking, apparently this is giving a breath of fresh air into a conversation, i mean its not even funny ffs! 

Just a few that make me want to crush a mans head like a beer can!!!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ In work, I reply to them:

Do they rate blue sky thinking down the job centre...

:lol:

I have a strict Anti BS policy in my work... don't do it...

I have also banned:

it's the way we have always done it...
Because I was told...
Ehhh, I have never thought about it...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ In work, I reply to them:
> 
> Do they rate blue sky thinking down the job centre...
> 
> ...


Some answers I've used to great effect! :thumb:

Blue sky thinking! Bah you've got your head in the clouds 

I don't have a window available, it's broken 

We won't get the green light, the bulbs gone 

Touch base? I don't do ball sports! 

As for Oxygen thinking, you'd find it hard to do while i grab your throat & squeeze the life out of you  This always gets the best reaction :thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I sent 'top 10 most annoying office phrases' in an email to rest of team and all found it quite amusing. Except the boss. Only a slight smile.
Then I realised 8 of them were his favourites.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Most annoying at work has got to be "going forward" it's everywhere, I sometimes use it myself but try to remember to slap myself if I do :thumb:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh one from here "it's my goto wax / shampoo"


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gregb said:


> Oh one from here "it's my goto wax / shampoo"


yeah, only because that provides more slickness...

:tumbleweed:

Or whatever that word is that many people use to describe better shampoo...

:thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Any words used by people on "The Only Way is Geordie Shore in Chelsea"! I rage at people that use these words. And as people have mentioned, pretentious office "Blue-Sky thinking" speak.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You can shove your holistic approach up your blue sky thinking ****, but obviously only once all your ducks are in a row as at the end of the day its the ******* that makes the mark.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Logistics!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

God l hate these pretentious sh!tty buzz words. Let's put this thread to bed


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

And what's this **** about calling a problem an 'issue' We have a GRM then an ORM then a TRM to discuss the 'issues list' but only after we've sandboxed it first, then someone can 'take an action out of the room' that's a personal favourite- very few things are more likely to make me delegate or ignore a meeting invite- No you [email protected]; you CAN'T take an action out of the room, nor can you 'action a change management process' trying to make their grey little Project Mangler lives seem worthwhile- MOST of them can be replaced with an email forwarding rule/

I'm always really impressed when I meet a good PM; probably still in single figures though despite the droves of buzzword billies.

Aaaand relax!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Just out of curiousity,why is there no office phrase for- "Non-productive [email protected] in a suit"?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay not single words or short one liners but how about from the left leaning loons I had to work with: -

"Okay team time for a thought shower"

"Did I hear something from left field"

"Lets all get down to base line for a team hug and exercise our communication skills"

"We need to ensure that all minority groups in our ****** arrive at first base on a par with those who we know will arrive soonest or quicker" (never did work out what that EO pr**k was on about)

...and the very best from my time at college in the '50's was by a truly fantastic lecturer who would shout at the top of his voice to all of us apprentices: -

"Ok sh*ts heads down arses up" meaning there's work to be done - he would be locked up today for saying that:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> Just out of curiousity,why is there no office phrase for- "Non-productive [email protected] in a suit"?


"The Cueball"

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Just out of curiousity,why is there no office phrase for- "Non-productive [email protected] in a suit"?


There is.

We call Them Escargot (Slow as hell and leaves a trial of ****e behind them)


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Grommit said:


> There is.
> 
> We call Them Escargot (Slow as hell and leaves a trial of ****e behind them)


Or seagulls.
Fly in, make a lot of noise, dump ****e everywhere then disappear.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Bang Tidy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

apmaman said:


> Bang Tidy


Potato

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Just out of curiousity,why is there no office phrase for- "Non-productive [email protected] in a suit"?


There is, its a manager


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Glass Top said:


> "Ok sh*ts heads down arses up" :


What kind of college did you go to?! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Just out of curiousity,why is there no office phrase for- "Non-productive [email protected] in a suit"?


The Cueball said:


> "The Cueball"
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Now come on now....we're not here to blamestorm. Anyway, time to conduct some "phone-shui"


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I'm just going to go for the blanket:
> 
> ALL OF THEM!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


i was going to say that, but if i only had to bombs they would have to be aimed at katie and peter


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

A temp at work said to me "what you saying fam" the other day.
Literally had no idea what he was on about and said to him that i didnt say anything too him or even spoken to him that day. 
Apparently it means how are u??

How the hell does that mean how are you?? The only words in that sentence that are the same is you.

Anyone else had this??


(I would like to point out i am only 24 and even i have no idea what some people mean)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Anything that is likely to come out of the mouth of a vacuous tart will make me rage.

My favourite, extra special kind of ****** are those that have to create a plan of attack in a two-hour meeting started at 4 o'clock (on purpose).

And then at the very end, have the balls to say "now we have created the plan, the plan is obsolete".

So you just wasted two hours of my time. Thanks, you ****. 

People often get promoted out of jobs they excel at into one that they are not so good at.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> People often get promoted out of jobs they excel at into one that they are not so good at.


I work for the council and that phrase should read

People often get promoted out of jobs they have made a **** up of but have a team of good workers mopping up the **** storm they have created and into one that they are even worse at


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

one phrase that has always drived up the wall and round the bend is the old favourite of sports people, especially motor sports, is 'For sure'!!!!!! i think it must be the first thing they have to agree to on their contract 
Interviewer - so luigi you crashed out of the race
luigi - for sure i have crashed out the race so for sure thats my weekend over. for sure im unhappy
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

+1 for sure....


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

My old boss used to use 'vis-a-vie' all the time, i wanted to slap her across the room.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Basically.............................


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Potato
> 
> :wall::wall::wall:


Ooosh

It's not even a word :wall:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Simples!

FFS stop doing it, the advert was funny 2 years ago, not funny in a meeting! (especially the squeek bit you ****wit!)


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

well after reading thorough all these I am glad I work on my own :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

markbob917 said:


> one phrase that has always drived up the wall and round the bend is the old favourite of sports people, especially motor sports, is 'For sure'!!!!!! i think it must be the first thing they have to agree to on their contract
> Interviewer - so luigi you crashed out of the race
> luigi - for sure i have crashed out the race so for sure thats my weekend over. for sure im unhappy
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I actually don't mind a foreign driver/rider saying it... i think it helps them to talk... but the British ones just sound stupid... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Logistics!


Solutions 

So much that has been said I agree totally with. Good to see so many others hate this sort of pointless pretentious bull poo.

My sister loves all the business buzz speak, and it really grinds my knackers.

To my (then) 96 year old Nan - "Yes, the lump sum has cross fed and come onstream in your account and will start to draw down as normal". My Nan looked at me with her best 'WTF?' look and I said "The money you asked to be transferred into your bill paying account has gone in so everything is fine." Cue big scowls from the sister dept.

It's not just business buzz speak, it's all this renaming of guff to more cuddly touchy feely w*nky names. Bleedin' Amazon - Your warehouses look like warehouses, they function like warehouses, they smell like warehouses. They are fecking warehouses, not 'Fullfilment Centres' you stupid morons, now spend your working day on more productive and important things please than dreaming up pointless irrelevancies like that  Oh, and the same to Peterborough City Council for renaming their tourist info centres Destination Centres. That worked well didn't it eh? Yes, no bugga was going in there any more because none of the tourists knew what the hell it was did they eh? Fecking nuggets.

Oh and some Police bod with too many pips on his shoulder explaining why the M4 was closed in both directions for ages and also demonstrating another modern thing - The categorising and naming of things and the inability to cope with things that fall outside of their 'method statements' or whatever. He said something along the lines of "An accident appraisal trained officer attended the scene and declared it a Gold situation, which means a well planned series of events swing into action as members of the Motorways Action Task Force gather in the control room to coordinate and action the response. Those agencies were the Police, The Ambulance and Fire services, the highways Agency, the Council and no doubt bloody Mumsnet as well. But the thing seemed to be that nothing could be or would be done until the correct name for the response had been called and all these bods had gathered together. Whatever happened to 'Send a breakdown truck, oh and a dustpan and brush'? Everyone has to have some w*nky lah de dah PC hi viz wearing action plan before they can move a muscle.

Oh and workshops are where people in oily overalls work with tools, not lefty PC do gooders sat in a circle discussing 'issues' 

Task forces/Action groups blah... Oh just f*ck off! :lol:

That's it, I'm done now... I think...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol:

I love you Mick. 

You have made my very crap couple of days a bit brighter. 

:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Actually, my rant was a general one, this is showbiz and telly stuff, but generally anything any of these new instant talentless celebs utter annoys the hell out of me, but what got me recently was bloody Kate luvvy Winslet in her acceptance speech thanking the peeps in the costume dee po  Fugginbastidfugginluvvy grrrr....  Depp o woman, you are British, it's how we here pronounce it, we have too many blinking Americanisms here as it is, we mustnt start going over there and talking like they do as well 

Oh I could tread on a doll's house, I really could...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Multipla Mick said:


> Solutions
> 
> So much that has been said I agree totally with. Good to see so many others hate this sort of pointless pretentious bull poo.
> 
> ...


Just love it:you have encapsulated all of the relevant X threaded information allowing the general dynamics of understandability to come into play:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I think really, at the end of the day, when the cow's come home, and all's said and done, and the dust has settled, the chicken's are counted, the "egg to basket ratio" has been worked out (all: one is unfavourable), in the end, basically, when you think about it, obviously, the challenges are, in a nutshell, two-fold, rather like a game of two halves. We'll touch base off-line to have a brain storm around it, then add some RACI charts, SWOT analysis, GAP analyis, compile a matrix of possibilities vs. accountabilities, to get some clarity and challenge around the ownership of the challenges in the organisation, ideally to develop some granular outcomes that we can convert into SMART targets for some task based solutions, focussed most immediately on the low hanging-fruit; to ensure, operationally, that we miminize the potential for confusion moving forwards. Agree?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> I think really, at the end of the day, when the cow's come home, and all's said and done, and the dust has settled, the chicken's are counted, the "egg to basket ratio" has been worked out (all: one is unfavourable), in the end, basically, when you think about it, obviously, the challenges are, in a nutshell, two-fold, rather like a game of two halves. We'll touch base off-line to have a brain storm around it, then add some RACI charts, SWOT analysis, GAP analyis, compile a matrix of possibilities vs. accountabilities, to get some clarity and challenge around the ownership of the challenges in the organisation, ideally to develop some granular outcomes that we can convert into SMART targets for some task based solutions, focussed most immediately on the low hanging-fruit; to ensure, operationally, that we miminize the potential for confusion moving forwards. Agree?


Or in laymans terms, make a ****ing decision already!! :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> I think really, at the end of the day, when the cow's come home, and all's said and done, and the dust has settled, the chicken's are counted, the "egg to basket ratio" has been worked out (all: one is unfavourable), in the end, basically, when you think about it, obviously, the challenges are, in a nutshell, two-fold, rather like a game of two halves. We'll touch base off-line to have a brain storm around it, then add some RACI charts, SWOT analysis, GAP analyis, compile a matrix of possibilities vs. accountabilities, to get some clarity and challenge around the ownership of the challenges in the organisation, ideally to develop some granular outcomes that we can convert into SMART targets for some task based solutions, focussed most immediately on the low hanging-fruit; to ensure, operationally, that we miminize the potential for confusion moving forwards. Agree?


Ram it. Sir.



:lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Ram it. Sir.
> 
> :lol:


Realising Asset Management Information Technologies. ******* Integration Reports?
Thats a new one.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

On the phone we often use the phrase

There We Are Then when pointing out the obvious to customers :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

"Wowcher"
Stuff your vouchers up your ****.

and "Reem" pisses me off too. Can't we just set fire to the entire cast of The Only Way is Essex or something?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

On word that gets me on the ramps is DUNNO, when you ask a question to someone.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

British people pronouncing router the American way, as in Rowter….It’s a bloody roooter you twats!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

EPIC. ****ing EPIC  pisses me off no end. Now if something is genuinley epic,like a bloke crawling in to a burning vehicle to save another person fair enough. But when I heard a mate say he had an "epic" sausage roll,well,I just snapped lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I got told off the other day about refering to dvd boxsets as "seasons" in stead of "series" by all accounts "season" is american lol.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> EPIC. ****ing EPIC  pisses me off no end. Now if something is genuinley epic,like a bloke crawling in to a burning vehicle to save another person fair enough. But when I heard a mate say he had an "epic" sausage roll,well,I just snapped lol.


At least this thread has more WIN than FAIL in it


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone who used the phrase "I'm a bit confused.com" or any similar terminology with .com needs sacking.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> Anyone who used the phrase "I'm a bit confused.com" or any similar terminology with .com needs sacking.


Oh yes! Absoblinkinglutely!

Anyone who says that or Oh Em Gee or 'Lol' grrrrr..... How about I punch you in the face until your nose explodes.com? Will you stop talking like a nob then?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I was in the USA recently and everything was "Awesome" even used in the wrong context. 

I was asked what we had done that day. "Not much" was the answer. 
"Awesome" was the reply. Arggghhh!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

And why is everything Extreme nowadays?deodorants drinks crisps: all extreme. WTF?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> And why is everything Extreme nowadays?deodorants drinks crisps: all extreme. WTF?


Because its awesome?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Shug said:


> Because its awesome?


Word.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Just out of curiousity,why is there no office phrase for- "Non-productive [email protected] in a suit"?


There is: its called management team


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> Anyone who used the phrase "I'm a bit confused.com" or any similar terminology with .com needs sacking.


Got a girl at work who says this all bloody day, i dont know why but every time she says it I think about tearing of one of her arms & bashing her skull in with it :devil:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> And why is everything Extreme nowadays?deodorants drinks crisps: all extreme. WTF?


I know what you mean, im sitting here with a mug of EXTREME decafe coffee, after finishing my EPIC powerlifting SERIES feeling AWESOME to the MAX coz every lift was full of WIN


----------

